# Backpacking boots for sale



## mattm59 (Jan 14, 2012)

Asolo fsn 95. Goretex, waterproof. size 12, they are small for a 12. I found them aesthetically beautiful, but I couldn't get them to work for me. Should have returned them but probably too late now. Look 'em up. I put about 30 miles on these, they look like new except for the conditioner I put on them. Around $200 new, I'll sell these for $80 obo.

Nevermind, shipping them back to Sierra Trading Post....after 3 years, 3 months. Awesome service


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2012)

That is pretty awesome. 

... do you have success selling used boots ever? That kind of eeks me out a bit personally. I can see used outerwear, like a jacket, or used equipment, but boots seem like they are kind of "owned" after some sweat is pumped through them. Like underwear :lol: 

I guess I can see the performance market being different, like ski boots or hiking boots or even expensive ice skates or something. I just can't imagine buying used shoes.


----------



## mattm59 (Jan 15, 2012)

*never tried before, Nick*

and glad I can just return these. I remember first getting them, and they killed me. Sierra Trading Post kept saying "send 'em back", and I kept hoping they'd break in. A couple hikes went well (sock selection critical), but yesterday just putting them on made me realize it was not going to happen. I don't think I talked to STP for over 2 years on these, but am real happy with them. I'll be getting some Lowa, Hi-Tec, or Timberlands from them, just didn't want to buy Chinese...


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting, I have the exact same pair of boots that I also bought from STP about 3-4 years ago. Mine are too small too! I also tried to make them work but gave up last month and bought a pair of Keens that I bought locally. 
I'd feel funny trying to return these Asolos after so long but maybe I'll look into it. If not maybe I'll try to sell them.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> That is pretty awesome.
> 
> ... do you have success selling used boots ever? That kind of eeks me out a bit personally. I can see used outerwear, like a jacket, or used equipment, but boots seem like they are kind of "owned" after some sweat is pumped through them. Like underwear :lol:




“I got some new underwear the other day. Well, new to me.” - Emo Philips


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that Sierra Trading Post improved their customer service.
I stopped buying from them becuase they gave grief about returning, guess what, shoes!
I was getting tired of being dinged for shipping charges on returns. 
If a shoe doesn't fit and (a lot if Sierra's stuff does have some less than conventional sizing in shoes) you have to returned, you're out of 20 some $$ in shipping charges, all for the privilage of trying on shoes.
I got really turned off to getting shoes by mail, except for Zappos. They have great return policies.


----------

